# Who sinks pilings cheap?



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

May be looking to sinkfive6" pilings in GB in a canal...who is inexpensive and reliable?

Harry


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Ha!



I've got a pump you can borrow and a Lull you can rent. Pull your own permit and do it yourself or you're looking at big money or uninsured and unlicensed guys.



Figure 1000 per pole.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Hal,

Are you going to help me if I go that route...I have no idea where to begin on sinking pilings or even how long it would take? Informally I was told $500/pole for 9", and about $250 to pull permits myself...the guy is licensed and insured, but I won't name names because I don't know if that is a "special" deal.

Harry


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

its very very simple, I'd never sunk pilings or built a dock until my grandparents got washed away during IVAN. It was a breeze.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Josh,

If I end up sinking pilings, I'll happily pay with beer for any help I can get. Hal's got the tools, you've got the know how, and FishWerks already offered to help as well...sounds like a good party, especially if Hal throws in a couple of cigars with the lull rental 

Harry


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Its super simple, Put he largest end of the pole on the bottom, Just pump the water down around the bottom of the pole. Draw a string line to get your poles inline. The end lenghts doesnt matter because you can cut or trim them off. Its not a big deal but you'll need a permit unless theres existing dock there. I thinK! Theres plenty of experience on here for that.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

How does one support the piling while jetting it in? How deep do they need to go? How long does it take to sink one?

There's a seawall, but no dock. There are two old pilings at the far southern end about 5' out...they may be remnants of an old dock

Harry


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

how deep is water u driing pilingsd in and is it for a dock or mooring a boat


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

It will be in a canal, about 4' deep atlow water. Looking to get some stand off from an existing seawall...too shallow at the wall, but plenty deep when 5' from the wall. Probably not installing a dock other than a walkway from the seawall to the piling, though a fill length dock is a possibility (as shown). Boat is a cat. Not using a lift. Dock/deck will sit on top of pilings...no need for the pilings to sit above the deck.










Harry


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a simple job just tie a boat to the seawall to work off of sink the end pilings first then string a line between the end pilings for a guideline and sink the other between pilings. Get a good 11/2" pump with a 10' jetting pipe and you wont have any trouble as long as it's clear sand without any junk under it. I sunk most of the pilings at Southwind Marina 20 years ago. If you need any advise help give me a call.

Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks...I will!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm in for a day or two of work


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 18' work barge with an A frame to lift pilings, spuds, 2" aluminum jet pipe and a 3" gas powered pump you can use for a reasonable amount.You may need to get a permit, unless you are replacing "storm damaged" dock or sea wall.

You will need three strong young workers and will need to get my barge from Bayou Chico to your place and back.

I will tell or show how to do it. I like Sam Adams Boston Lager.:mmmbeer

Tom 572-1225


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *oldflathead (2/20/2009)*I have a 18' work barge with an A frame to lift pilings, spuds, 2" aluminum jet pipe and a 3" gas powered pump you can use for a reasonable amount.You may need to get a permit, unless you are replacing "storm damaged" dock or sea wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the ticket. Otherwise, hang the piles from a strap on the Lull. When you said pilings, I think in terms of 35 or 40' house piles. You're talking about twigs or cut-offs. Call Bill Ferguson at 712*5550 and see what he'll charge, but if you decide to do it yourself, I've got a gas powered pump you can empty a pool with in an hour and the jetting pole and nozzles, but for what you're talking about Tom's a-frame barge is the key. The piling will essentially sink itself as you jet out the bottom and then brace it after until it fills back in and becomes stable.



Bill might even have pile cut offs.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess people do things differently so I?ll kick in my 2cent if you don?t mind.. Over here around the Mobile Bay area the average cost of jetting in a Pylon is about $11.00 per ft in the ground. Thats 6' 8' 10' round or square 12x12' are a tad higher When we jet in water if it can be done by standing (Chest or less deep) the price is about the same. If a barge is needed the price will increase.

With just so few your better doing it yourself.as others said it is an easy task. First go rent you a "HIGH" volume output 3' pump tell them what your doing, have them fix you up with enough fire hose to reach as far as you need. As for the jeta 1' x12ft pipe with an elbow and a gladhand that will fit your fire hose. Next figure where you want the walk to end pass that point just a little and drive you a 2x4 in and check it for level (up&down) Find your level grade of the Bulkhead and pull a string out to the 2x4 at grade, measure down a couple of feet and pull a second line this will help in setting the level, Now from your Bulkhead measure out what ever the distance you want your poles set mark it than hang a level from your top mark to get your bottom one. 

Now your ready to jet have one man to start jetting a hole straight down it don?t take a wide one but it dose need to be deep. Now another guy will float a pylon out and a second to help stand it when the pipe man is ready (here is where I disagree with some of the others the small end will go into the ground remember you will be notching the top of the post for your saddle that the stringers set on. Back to setting the pylons the pipeman will guide the pylon as he pumps it down. That pylon will follow the jet. Keep your marks on the strings centered on your pole as it goes down Oh and pick you out some heavy green poles they will try and float up on you. When the pylon is in place have the pipeman step back and blow the bottom towards the pole to fill it in try and get them down around 10ft in the ground

It?s really easier than it sounds if you have any questions feel free to seng me an email

Tom


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

If you want free help, let me know where and when. Always did like to try new things.

Call me or pm me

The Hired Hand

377-4396


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay...lots of great info here. I went by Meredith and Sons and was quoted about $800 for materials including 6" pilings, 18' long, which would allow setting them 10' down, 4' water, and 4" above water. I'll see if someone is "hungry" to make a few bucks to set 5 piles for me, otherwise I will do it myself. Probably going to be a few weeks.

Harry


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a "custom" aluminum jet wand and 200 ft of old fire hose. It makes settin' pileings a snap. Come and use 'em!


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

get in touch with oldflathead and i will put in your poles with his equipment and i will tow the barge to your place for 125.00 a hole and whatever tom wants forusing his equipment.I put in over half a million dollars worth of piers over on ONO Island back in 2004/2005.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a 1/2 decent price, but I can't commit yet. I move in next week and I need to get the landlord's blessing (and maybe his money, too). I'll be in touch.

Harry


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *captjimV.A.S (2/20/2009)*get in touch with oldflathead and i will put in your poles with his equipment and i will tow the barge to your place for 125.00 a hole and whatever tom wants forusing his equipment.I put in over half a million dollars worth of piers over on ONO Island back in 2004/2005.


You must have been putting them in while we were jetting in the house pylons. I must say temperature wise that has got to be the hotties place around to work. And the security running back and forth with tape measures making sure we were parked far enough off the road


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd be willing to help out also. It's pretty easy work with a barge, or even if you used the lull to hold the pilings up and jetted around them. I've operated lulls before, and even used tom's work boat, to move and set pilings at his place! It would be a opportunity to meet some more of the guys too..


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Harry,

It is better to go larger/longer pilings and leave plenty out of the water. Don't know how big your boat is or if you are always able to pull it out but if there is any chance it will be in the water during a tropical storm you want some serious pilings and the ability to tie off high enough to accomodate a rise in the water level. I think butt down is better to keep them from floating out in high water. 

I know it costs more to sink them but all that goes away when you survive a storm at the dock.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Snake,

The boat is a 33' power cat. I have a trailer and an F-450 to haul it when a big blow comes up. With 5 pilings and the pier being tied into the seawall along the entire length, anythingh smaller should survive okay.

n-reel trouble,

Thanks for the offer...I'll put a post up once I've got permission (and hopefully financing) from the landlord, permits, etc.

Harry


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Awsome job every one. no bs is this whole thread with all seriously trying to help! Awsome!:bowdown


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Update...I took the boat over there today at a VERY low tide. No problems in the canal at all. I could get about 4' from the seawall without touching bottom (one motor trimmed 1/2 way up, the other fully down). 

The owner's father and brother in law were there doing a little work on the place in preparation for my move in next week. They mentioned the owner was considering a dock...I said if he pays the permits and materials, I'll supply the muscle. Hopefully I can convince him to pay for someone to jet the pilings for me, but even if he just pays for the materials and permits I'll be in good shape. Once I am moved in and and have the official word from the owner, I'll post a new thread with a time line looking for volunteers. 

Basic plan will be to get a copy of the survey from teh landlord (he just bought the place and should have one), then have TCAT help me fill out the permit applications and once approved, putthe pilings in one weekend, then let them sit braced up for a week so they set a little before installing the deck the next weekend.

More to follow...

Harry


----------

